# Earthquakes....



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Anybody from the Winston-Salem area feel the small quakes yesterday...? I'm about 30 miles or so east of Winston...



> *Nighttime Micro Quakes Rock Winston-Salem Area*
> 
> Forsyth County -- Officials at the U. S. Geological Survey confirms that a pair of micro earthquakes struck near the same area of Winston-Salem as Tuesday morning's 2.6 micro quake.
> 
> ...


----------

